
Common Lisp, Typing and Mathematics (2001) [pdf] - lispm
https://www-fourier.ujf-grenoble.fr/~sergerar/Papers/Ezcaray.pdf
======
rauhl
I love reading stuff like this, but I also hate reading stuff like this. On
the one hand, it confirms once more how wonderful & useful Common Lisp is; on
the other, it depresses me how much our industry as a whole refuses to use
such a valuable tool.

~~~
crististm
Sometimes I need to remember that the top of the mountain is narrower than its
base.

At the same time, less people adventure themselves near the top. Most of them
go to the beach. It's fun there too but not the same thing.

